# Sitting In The Park While Black



## Anacaona (May 31, 2020)

Imagine getting Karen’d by a mail order bride


----------



## tibb1908 (May 31, 2020)

They’re really trying to leverage their privilege. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## Transformer (May 31, 2020)

She was really in fear of her life.  Did the police ever show up?


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 31, 2020)

Let me get my tea and wait.


----------



## Anacaona (May 31, 2020)

Transformer said:


> She was really in fear of her life.  Did the police ever show up?



Judging by her husband’s hasty departure and her trying to convince the woman to ‘walk with her to the police station’ I think not lol


----------



## free2bme (May 31, 2020)

I got really pissed off watching that video. I mean, after Amy "Karen" Cooper you would think all the Karen's of this world would be temporarily on their best behavior until things die down.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 31, 2020)

What a worthless husband. But at least he knew better than to try it. He could have at least pulled Karen away. For his children’s sake. Karen is sooooo annoying. I feel for the poor innocent baby. She will be indoctrinating it as soon as it is born.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Transformer (Jun 1, 2020)

Anacaona said:


> Judging by her husband’s hasty departure and her trying to convince the woman to ‘walk with her to the police station’ I think not lol



I was being sarcastic.  Who stays around an area when they are in fear or want to walk to the police station with someone.  ***** go on your own.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m shaking with anger. It’s too much too much going on. We are under siege by everyone not us.


----------



## Meli-Melo (Jun 3, 2020)

This reminds me of a similar situation with my mom. She was sitting on a park bench and apparently some Latinos were sitting there before her and they asked her to give up her seat. My mother is 60+ years old and her feet hurt so she refused. These pieces of crap actually went to get a police officer to get my mom off the bench. When my tweenaged niece saw the police coming for her grandmother, she started crying. The police officer told these people he couldn't do anything and he left. 

When my mother told me this story, my blood was boiling. It's crazy how everyone thinks they can just call the cops on a black person for any reason.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 3, 2020)

Meli-Melo said:


> This reminds me of a similar situation with my mom. She was sitting on a park bench and apparently some Latinos were sitting there before her and they asked her to give up her seat. My mother is 60+ years old and her feet hurt so she refused. These pieces of crap actually went to get a police officer to get my mom off the bench. When my tweenaged niece saw the police coming for her grandmother, she started crying. The police officer told these people he couldn't do anything and he left.
> 
> When my mother told me this story, my blood was boiling. It's crazy how everyone thinks they can just call the cops on a black person for any reason.


Latinos are pulling Black  people out of cars in Chicago two people were killed night before.


----------



## vevster (Jun 4, 2020)

The girl harassed is so sweet.  She crochets things for premature babies and people in need.  I can't believe this happened again so soon!

The woman knows what she was doing.. She said she wanted the video GONE!!


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jun 4, 2020)

Whew...They really are trying it.

I hope I never find myself in this situation, because Lord knows...

ETA: Svetlana made her profile on IG private and her site’s link doesn’t work. I’ve reported her profile as racist/hate speech.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 22, 2020)

@Miss_Luna  Please share her @ so I can report as well. Not watching the video. They're all the same.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jun 22, 2020)

@weaveadiva  her IG is "artdefete"


----------

